# AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet



## Undtot (1. September 2011)

*AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

*Veröffentlichung angeblich erst im Laufe von Q4/2011*

Laut einem Bericht der X-bit labs könnte AMD seine auf der  Bulldozer-Architektur basierenden Prozessoren der FX-Serie nochmals nach  hinten verschieben. AMD soll schlichtweg nicht in der Lage sein eine  ausreichende Verfügbarkeit der FX-Prozessoren im September zu  gewährleisten. 
AMD selbst wollte sich zu den Gerüchten nicht äußern,  soll nun aber eine breite Verfügbarkeit seiner FX-Prozessoren für  Desktop-PCs im Laufe des kommenden vierten Quartals anstreben.  

Die Vorstellung seiner auf der Bulldozer-Architektur basierenden Opteron  Server-CPUs "Interlagos" und "Valencia" soll weiterhin für das aktuelle  dritte Quartal geplant sein und am 26. September erfolgen.
Allerdings wollte AMD nicht bestätigen, dass man bereits mit der Auslieferung von Server-CPUs begonnen hat. 


Quelle: AMDs FX-CPUs noch spter? - News Hartware.net


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Naja, nicht das ich mir einen kaufen wollte, aber woran liegts? Kommt die Fertigung nicht nach oder ist die Ausbeute zu gering? Schade für AMD! 

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann tut mir AMD sehr sehr Leid !!!

Und da wundern sich viele wiso ich auf Intel gewechselt habe!!!


----------



## AMD (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den BD und ich überlege mir auch einen zu kaufen (oder eben eine Sandige Brücke).
Letztenlich finde ich es auch nicht gut, dass es länger dauert aber nunja... das rennt mir schon nicht weg und ist ja nicht so das mein aktueller CPU kurz vorm sterben ist  
Als ob man immer die neuste Hardware haben muss 

Zumal, die Leute die sich unbedingt einen BD holen wollen solls egal sein! Ob die nun jetzt den Launch machen und kein Händler hat einen BD im Laden (und wenn doch dann nur überteuert) oder gleich noch etwas länger warten aber dann reichts für alle


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



AMD schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den BD und ich überlege mir auch einen zu kaufen (oder eben eine Sandige Brücke).
> Letztenlich finde ich es auch nicht gut, dass es länger dauert aber nunja... das rennt mir schon nicht weg und ist ja nicht so das mein aktueller CPU kurz vorm sterben ist
> Als ob man immer die neuste Hardware haben muss
> 
> Zumal, die Leute die sich unbedingt einen BD holen wollen solls egal sein! Ob die nun jetzt den Launch machen und kein Händler hat einen BD im Laden (und wenn doch dann nur überteuert) oder gleich noch etwas länger warten aber dann reichts für alle




Das Problem ist ja das wir schon viel viel zu lange warten!!!
Wie lange sollen wir den noch warten


----------



## einblumentopf (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Jaja der Bulldozer, der Duke unter den CPUs . Wer immer noch auf die Krücke wartet tut muss schon ziemlich versteift auf die Marke sein (um das böse F-Wort nicht zu gebrauchen)...


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Jaja der Bulldozer, der Duke unter den CPUs . Wer immer noch auf die Krücke wartet tut muss schon ziemlich versteift auf die Marke sein (um das böse F-Wort nicht zu gebrauchen)...




Wer sagt den das es eine Krücke wird


----------



## oggy (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Wenn mit Q4 Oktober gemeint ist, dann stand bzw steht das schon auf der Main.

CPU-Support-Liste von Gigabyte zeigt sechs Bulldozer-Modelle im B2-Stepping mit Takt und TDP - cpu, bulldozer

Aus der News:

"die Bulldozer-Chips Gerüchten zufolge erst im Oktober erscheinen sollen -  eventuell sind die Kapazitäten bei Global Foundries sehr gering und AMD  möchte keinen Paper-Launch riskieren; was lobenswert ist."

Chris


----------



## Floletni (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Adam West schrieb:


> Naja, nicht das ich mir einen kaufen wollte, aber woran liegts? Kommt die Fertigung nicht nach oder ist die Ausbeute zu gering? Schade für AMD!
> 
> MfG


 
Sehr wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das GF mit Llano sehr gut ausgelastet ist. DIe auslieferung der APU läuft momentan schon schleppend. Das ist in den Fertigungsstraßen kein Platz für nen Bulldozer.


----------



## AMD (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja das wir schon viel viel zu lange warten!!!
> Wie lange sollen wir den noch warten


 Na so lange bis release ist!
Du hast doch ohnehin einen 2600k - warum dann so ungeduldig wegen dem BD?


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



AMD schrieb:


> Na so lange bis release ist!
> Du hast doch ohnehin einen 2600k - warum dann so ungeduldig wegen dem BD?




Weil ich mir BD kaufen wollte aber durch das ganze nach hinten schieben ist mir der Kracken geplatzt und ich hab mir nen 2600k gekauft!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Hatten wir vor ein paar Tagen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,837552/

Die Xbitlabs und HT4U sagen auch Oktober ...


----------



## AMD (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Na siehste, dann hat sich die Sache für dich erledigt wenn du einen 2600k hast 

Ahja und an einblumentopf: Warum soll der BD eine Krücke werden? Man muss nunmal nicht immer die Leistungskrone haben! Es kann trotzdem ein guter CPU werden! (und dein Q9650 steckt der allemal in die Tasche - soviel zu Krücke )


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



AMD schrieb:


> Na siehste, dann hat sich die Sache für dich erledigt wenn du einen 2600k hast
> 
> Ahja und an einblumentopf: Warum soll der BD eine Krücke werden? Man muss nunmal nicht immer die Leistungskrone haben! Es kann trotzdem ein guter CPU werden! (und dein Q9650 steckt der allemal in die Tasche - soviel zu Krücke )




Trotzdem finde ich das echt trauchig von AMD!!!


----------



## einblumentopf (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



AMD schrieb:


> Na siehste, dann hat sich die Sache für dich erledigt wenn du einen 2600k hast
> 
> Ahja und an einblumentopf: Warum soll der BD eine Krücke werden? Man muss nunmal nicht immer die Leistungskrone haben! Es kann trotzdem ein guter CPU werden! (und dein Q9650 steckt der allemal in die Tasche - soviel zu Krücke )




Wenn er nicht mal das schaffen würde, würde ich auch noch ganz andere Worte gebrauchen als Krücke - immerhin ist er 3 Jahre alt...


----------



## AMD (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Nunja, letztendlich kann man es nicht mehr ändern.
Aber Q4 klingt schlimmer als es ist! 
Es war doch immer der 26. September angepeilt (glaube ich zumindest) und 1 Woche später wäre schon der 3. Oktober und das ist ja schon Q4 
Also bloß weil da Q4 steht muss der BD nicht erst November (oder wannn auch immer) kommen.

einblumentopf: Jaja red dich nur raus!
Erst den CPU mit Krücke beleidigen und dann fällt dir nix mehr ein


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



AMD schrieb:


> Es war doch immer der 26. September angepeilt (glaube ich zumindest) und 1 Woche später wäre schon der 3. Oktober und das ist ja schon Q4
> Also bloß weil da Q4 steht muss der BD nicht erst November (oder wannn auch immer) kommen.


 
Er könnte aber auch als Weihnachtsgeschenk am 20.12. Released und dann am 23.12. augeliefert werden


----------



## tils (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

der dinger is doch sicherlich zu lahm um in jetzt auf den markt zu werfen. ich glaub, dass is amds letzte cpu....


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



tils schrieb:


> der dinger is doch sicherlich zu lahm um in jetzt auf den markt zu werfen. ich glaub, dass is amds letzte cpu....


 
Wie kommst du darauf? So ein Quatsch...


----------



## tils (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

du weisst doch, wie ich darauf komme. schau dir mal deren finanzlage an und so ne neue cpu kostet ein haufen entwicklung, dass muss man irgendwo rein holen. und bei intels peformance kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der BD hier marktanteie addiert. die cpu-sparte is für amd defizitär, die sollen ihre Llanos verkaufen. ich hätte auch gerne mehr wettbewerb im cpu markt, aber amd beim siechgang zuzuschauen macht keinen spass


----------



## AMD (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Aber trotzdem? AMD's letzter CPU? Die Chance das dem so ist geht gegen 0 
Meinste Bloß wenn sich BD nicht gut verkauft schließt AMD die Tore? Die 5Mio Llanos die man bis jetzt verkauft hat helfen bestimmt auch schon AMD etwas weiter 

Außerdem sehen das viele immer falsch! Viele haben hier einfach nur den Blick: Schlechter als X990/2600k => Scheiß CPU... aber so kann man da doch nicht rangehen


----------



## tils (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

nee die schliessen nich die tore, nur die cpu-sparte. der rest läuft ja ganz gut


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



tils schrieb:


> du weisst doch, wie ich darauf komme. schau dir mal  deren finanzlage an und so ne neue cpu kostet ein haufen entwicklung,  dass muss man irgendwo rein holen. und bei intels peformance kann ich  mir nicht vorstellen, dass der BD hier marktanteie addiert. die  cpu-sparte is für amd defizitär, die sollen ihre Llanos verkaufen. ich  hätte auch gerne mehr wettbewerb im cpu markt, aber amd beim siechgang  zuzuschauen macht keinen spass





tils schrieb:


> nee die schliessen nich die tore, nur die cpu-sparte. der rest läuft ja ganz gut



neneneeee, Ich selbst finde AMD äußerst attraktiv. Gute CPUs mit sehr gutem Preis. AMD will doch mitlerweile garnicht mehr Intel einholen, das wäre, denk ich, auch eine Illusion. Das, was sie gerade machen, machen sie äußerst gut finde ich und man kann über die aktuellen CPUs/APUs eher weniger schlechtes sagen. Also ich bezweifel, das AMD irgendwann nurnoch auf APUs/GPUs setzt!

MfG


----------



## tils (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

ich hab das auch nicht als wunschgedanke geäussert, ich hab nur angst, dass sich die cpu-sparte nich mehr für amd rechnet


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



tils schrieb:


> ich hab das auch nicht als wunschgedanke geäussert, ich hab nur angst, dass sich die cpu-sparte nich mehr für amd rechnet


 
Achso, kommt etwas anders rüber 

MfG


----------



## jojo0077 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



tils schrieb:


> nee die schliessen nich die tore, nur die cpu-sparte. der rest läuft ja ganz gut


 Und in den APUs werden dann Intel oder ARM CPUs verwendet oder was? 
Oh man ...


----------



## Medcha (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Ganz ehrlich, wer auf den BD "wartet" liegt irgendwie völlig falsch. Spätestens im Sommer hätte man zum SB greifen müssen. Aber wem die Marke so wichtig ist, der wartet halt. Wer eh nächstes Jahr aufrüsten will, für den wird vll eine andere Situation bieten. Aber bisher sind die SB konkurrenzlos, wenn man neu machen will mitm bischen Kohle. Zumal sich die BD-Fans auch mächtig blöd vorkommen müssen: die Werbemaschinerie von AMD hat euch schön eingelullt. Ist es denn so wichtig von welchem Hersteller die sind? Das sind keine Autos...


----------



## Adam West (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Medcha schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer auf den BD "wartet" liegt irgendwie völlig falsch.


Warum!?



Medcha schrieb:


> Spätestens im Sommer hätte man zum SB greifen müssen.



Warum!?



Medcha schrieb:


> Zumal sich die BD-Fans auch mächtig blöd vorkommen müssen: die Werbemaschinerie von AMD hat euch schön eingelullt.



omg, warum!?



Medcha schrieb:


> Ist es denn so wichtig von welchem Hersteller die sind? Das sind keine Autos...


 
Ähm doch. Mit AMD board kauf ich keinen Intel 

MfG


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

mir solls wurscht sein ... bin mit meinem AM3 noch zufrieden und hab sowieso nicht vor auf AM3+ zu wechseln ... ich glaube fast ich kann auf AM4 warten


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Was mich immer wieder ein Rätsel ist, BD kommt bestimmt am 19.10.2011 auf den Markt. Was das Rätsel dabei ist: Warum kommt so schnell eine SB-E raus??? Weiß INTEL was was wir nicht wissen??? 
Und niemand kann behaupten(hier im Forum)das BD schlecht ist, denn hat er Beweise????


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

SNB-E kommt nicht schnell raus, der war ursprünglich für Spätsommer angesetzt. Und nicht für November.


----------



## Das Daub (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*


Ich hab den X6 1055t und bis jetzt gibt es noch kein Spiel das den bei mir ausgelastet hat.
Ich hab Zeit


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Nur weil er nicht ausgelastet ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass andere CPUs bei bestimmen Workloads nicht weitaus schneller sind ...


----------



## AMD (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur weil er nicht ausgelastet ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass andere CPUs bei bestimmen Workloads nicht weitaus schneller sind ...


 Korrekt 
Aber ich denke mit dem X6 von AMD ist man trotzdem noch ganz gut aufgestellt... es muss ja nicht immer jede neue Generation sein die es gibt.
Ich hab nen kleinen Q8400 mit HD 5870 und bei mir laufen die Spiele auch noch bestens


----------



## biohaufen (1. September 2011)

meine HD4870 ruckelt nicht bei Shift 2 auf Max, meine HD4850 schon fast auf mittel


wollt damit zeigen das eine GTX 580 schon noch ein ruckelfreies Bild zeigen kann, während die GTX 560 Ti schon ruckelt


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

ZOMG^^
Naja, ich hab mir ja schon im Februar einen 2500k geholt, weil der BD nicht kam. 
Langsam wirds aber echt lächerlich. So sehr ich mit AMD sympathisiere, genug ist eben doch genug.
Intel wütet schon seit einem 3/4 Jahr nahezu ungestört im Performance- und Highendbereich... irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade an das Jahr 2008 zurückerinnert, nur dass AMD damals wenigstens noch den Agena auf dem Markt hatte, der wenigstens als Konkurrenzprodukt für den mächtigen Core 2 Quad GEPLANT war 
Es bleibt bloß zu hoffen, dass der produktionsreife Bulldozer selbst den Sandy Bridge E und den Ivy Bridge schlagen/ beschäftigen kann, sonst sehe ich schwarz für AMD...


----------



## AMD (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> ZOMG^^
> Naja, ich hab mir ja schon im Februar einen 2500k geholt, weil der BD nicht kam.
> Langsam wirds aber echt lächerlich. So sehr ich mit AMD sympathisiere, genug ist eben doch genug.
> Intel wütet schon seit einem 3/4 Jahr nahezu ungestört im Performance- und Highendbereich... irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade an das Jahr 2008 zurückerinnert, nur dass AMD damals wenigstens noch den Agena auf dem Markt hatte, der wenigstens als Konkurrenzprodukt für den mächtigen Core 2 Quad GEPLANT war
> Es bleibt bloß zu hoffen, dass der produktionsreife Bulldozer selbst den Sandy Bridge E und den Ivy Bridge schlagen/ beschäftigen kann, sonst sehe ich schwarz für AMD...


Ivy Bridge schlagen bzw. SB-E ? Nie im Leben ^^
Ich denke die werden gut mit dem i2600k mithalten und dann bin ich auch zufrieden. Man muss einfach mal realistisch sein und kann nicht ein Produkt erwarten, was SB einfach mal so weghaut... 
Vorallem wie soll das AMD machen? Schaut euch die Gelder an die bei AMD fließen und dann Intel... Da liegen für mich Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Ich halte da einfach mal an meiner Aussage von Anfang des Jahres fest: "Ich habe so das Gefühl der Bulli is son Schreckgespenst der mächtig Wellen zieht aber doch nie kommt" (bitte nicht wieder todernst nehmen!).

Bei den Verschiebungen würde es mich aber wirklich wundern wenn der Bulli noch mit etwa einem 2600k mithalten könnte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



AMD schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge schlagen bzw. SB-E ? Nie im Leben ^^
> Ich denke die werden gut mit dem i2600k mithalten und dann bin ich auch zufrieden. Man muss einfach mal realistisch sein und kann nicht ein Produkt erwarten, was SB einfach mal so weghaut...
> Vorallem wie soll das AMD machen? Schaut euch die Gelder an die bei AMD fließen und dann Intel... Da liegen für mich Welten dazwischen.


 
Woher will du wissen wie gut BD FX 8150 wird?? oder arbeitest du bei AMD?
Incredible Alk hat AMD jemals ein offiziellen Release Termin genannt???


----------



## DarkMo (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

die verschieben den bestimmt nur aus mitleid mit intel! *höhö*


bin ja echt ma gespannt, was das wird. hab zwar eh keine kohle, aber intresieren tuts mich ^^


----------



## Manfred_89 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

... bestimmt nur eine Lieferengpass


----------



## AMD (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Woher will du wissen wie gut BD FX 8150 wird?? oder arbeitest du bei AMD?
> Incredible Alk hat AMD jemals ein offiziellen Release Termin genannt???


 Nunja, ich kenne natürlich keine genaue Leistung aber letztendlich muss man sagen, dass es genug Benchmarks mit B1 Stepping gibt und die finale Version wird nicht wesentlich besser sein. Oder rechnest du beim B2 Stepping mit 50% mehr Leistung?
Und das Ivy Bridge mit der 3D-Gate Transistoren sicherlich was unter der Haube hat muss ich bestimmt nicht weiter erklären.

Von AMD wird ja auch erwartet, dass jede neue Generation die "alte" von Intel übertrumpft - dann muss man das ja auch von Intel erwarten 

Intel spielt einfach mal in einer anderen Liga, dass muss man anerkennen und das sag ich bestimmt nicht weil ich ein Intel-Fanboy bin (siehe mein Username )


----------



## DarkMo (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

is halt die frage, inwiefern diese benchmarks überhaupt stimmen. das is ja genau dieser unsicherheitsfaktor. auch wenn erfahrungsgemäß wohl viel dafür spricht - aber das könnten natürlich faker auch bewusst ausnutzen zum bsp. man weis es halt nich wirklich. atm weis man nur, das es da was gibt, was irgendwann kommt und geld kosten wird ^^


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ....hat AMD jemals ein offiziellen Release Termin genannt???



Ja, man hat am Financial Analyst Day 2010 offiziell von Q2 2011 gesprochen. Anfang Juni 2011 hat AMD davon gesprochen das der BD in 60-90 Tagen verfügbar ist. Das wäre spätestens Gestern gewesen.

mfg


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

AMD und die Releasetermine. Ist schon immer ein Drama. Der Bulldozer kommt zu spät. Intel dürfte seine SB-E schon fertig haben und der Bulldozer ist schon überholt wenn er auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Das Daub (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur weil er nicht ausgelastet ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass andere CPUs bei bestimmen Workloads nicht weitaus schneller sind ...



Das bezweifel ich ja auch nicht.
So lange bei mir die Spiele aber mit 30fps laufen reicht mir das vollkommen aus.
Auserdem hab ich ja noch Luft nach oben (1100t) 

Das was ich jetzt schreibe ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Diese Meinung ist nicht böse gemeint.
Ich hab auch keine Beweise das es so ist.
@*PCGH_Marc*:
Bei dir hab ich generell das Gefühl das du pro Intel bist.
Wie gesagt, ich habe das GEFÜHL.

Ich bin halt pro AMD  und hab schonmal geschrieben das ich bis zum Ende zu AMD halte und das ist auch für beide Lager gut so das es Fanboys auf beiden Seiten gibt, so das weder AMD noch Intel noch Nvidia untergehen 

So böser Modi, ich hoffe das ich jetzt keine  bekomme


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Wenn du pro AMD bist und dich gar als Fanboy bezeichnest, ist ein neutraler Standpunkt wie meiner natürlich näher bei Intel  

Ich bin pro Leistung und Perf/Watt, da hat AMD halt seit dem K8 nicht mehr die Nase vorne gehabt. That's it.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



AMD schrieb:


> Nunja, ich kenne natürlich keine genaue Leistung aber letztendlich muss man sagen, dass es genug Benchmarks mit B1 Stepping gibt und die finale Version wird nicht wesentlich besser sein. Oder rechnest du beim B2 Stepping mit 50% mehr Leistung?
> Und das Ivy Bridge mit der 3D-Gate Transistoren sicherlich was unter der Haube hat muss ich bestimmt nicht weiter erklären.
> 
> Von AMD wird ja auch erwartet, dass jede neue Generation die "alte" von Intel übertrumpft - dann muss man das ja auch von Intel erwarten
> ...


 
 Benchmarks mit B1  irgendwelche Tabellen kann ich auch hier rein stellen. Es weis noch niemand wie der BD wird.


----------



## Rollmops (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Na AMD, das mit den 3D Gate Transistoren ist noch in der Erprobungsphase... Das muss man ja jetzt nicht gleich so überbewerten sonst gehts Ivy Bridge am Ende genauso wie BD


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Na AMD, das mit den 3D Gate Transistoren ist noch in der Erprobungsphase... Das muss man ja jetzt nicht gleich so überbewerten sonst gehts Ivy Bridge am Ende genauso wie BD


 
In der Erprobungsphase sind die seit 10 Jahren (damals hat Intel das schon angekündigt) - wenn man sie aufm Massenmarkt verkauft müssen sie schon fehlerfrei laufen sonst gibts ne Katastrophe 
Was die an Leistung natürlich am Ende bringen steht auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Woher will X-Bit labs das wissen wenn ein Satz darunter steht das sich AMD dazu nicht äussert und keine dieser "Kommentare" bestätigt? 

Jeder kann sowas behaupten! Ich kann auch behaupten der Bulldozer hat einen Takt von 8234929Ghz, Amd gibt dazu aber keinen Kommentar und keine Bestätigung.

Diese Newsthreads ohne Rückhalt und gar nichts gehen einem langsam auf den Sack, Leute wie ihr vermiest schlussendlich AMD das Geschäft mit euren Vermutungen, Fakes etc.!


----------



## Franzl (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Jaja der Bulldozer, der Duke unter den CPUs . Wer immer noch auf die Krücke wartet tut muss schon ziemlich versteift auf die Marke sein (um das böse F-Wort nicht zu gebrauchen)...


hahaha wie ich lachen musste ^^
traurig aber war  dann heißts halt weiter warten , hoffe ja das man nicht umsonst wartet : /

mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Franzl schrieb:


> hahaha wie ich lachen musste ^^
> traurig aber war  dann heißts halt weiter warten , hoffe ja das man nicht umsonst wartet : /
> 
> mfg


 
Wenigstens kommt mal ein 8Core raus, wenns Intel nicht gebacken kriegt


----------



## Parzival (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Der BD muss doch auch nicht unbedingt die Performancekrone ergattern. Sollte er wie die meisten Benchmarks bisher zeigen mit dem 2600er von Intel gleichziehen können, ist das doch schon ein Gewinn. Sicherlich wird er ein paar Euro unter Intels Prozessoren angelegt werden und sich so auch wieder wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. War doch beim Phenom 2 das gleiche. Der kam zwar auch zu spät um den C2Q noch Paroli bieten zu können, aber aufgrund des Preises lief er doch klasse. Und ich denk mal beim BD wirds genau so laufen. AMD weis ja auch wie die sich im Vergleich zu Intel aufstellen müssen, um möglichst viele CPUs zu verkaufen.


----------



## AMD (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Benchmarks mit B1  irgendwelche Tabellen kann ich auch hier rein stellen. Es weis noch niemand wie der BD wird.


 Da musst du garnicht so machen!
Das Bulldozer Samples in Mengen verschickt wurden ist nunmal Fakt und die Chance, dass viele Werte doch ungefähr stimmen ist in meinen Augen doch sehr hoch. Klar gibt es Leute die Fakes machen aber ALLE und diese sprechen sich so gut ab? Glaubst du ja wohl selber nicht 
Aber okay - bleib so bei deiner Meinung und sei am Ende enttäuscht wenns doch so ist... mir ja wayne


----------



## winpoet88 (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Also doch.......habe ich mir fast schon gedacht, dass es Herbst wird....bis wir etwas zu sehen kriegen!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## tils (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Und in den APUs werden dann Intel oder ARM CPUs verwendet oder was?
> Oh man ...


 wenn es sich nich lohnt, die cpus einzeln zu verkaufen verbindet man das dann eben nur mit ner gpu. ich steig jetzt aus, das wird mir zu emotional ("o mann")


----------



## dyabel (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Man muss aber schon sagen das AMD mit der wieder einführung des FX kürzels und mit dem Namen BULLDOZER selbst eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung aufgebaut hat. Dieser werden sie nunmal *wenn* man den Gerüchten glauben darf nicht gerecht womit Enttäuschung vorprogrammiert ist.

Wobei ich sagen muss das die Benchmarks bei Multithreading die man bis jetzt so sieht gar nicht schlecht aussehen, und wenn AMD da mal wieder mit Intel mit ziehen kann is das Ok, aber das der FX8xxx langsamer in Games sein soll als der X61100t finde ich beunruhigend, aber is halt atm alles noch nicht sicher bevor man nicht echte Benchmarks zum Launch hat


----------



## hfb (1. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenigstens kommt mal ein 8Core raus, wenns Intel nicht gebacken kriegt


 
Ach ja.
Sagt mir bitte Bescheid, falls wirklich jemand einen Achtkerner bringt, dann rüste ich evtl. auf.

Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass die Bulldozer tatsächlich noch 2011 in nennenswerten Stückzahlen vorliegen.


----------



## Krautmaster (2. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

sorry, aber lieber Paper Launch wie ein verspäteter Launch. Dann weiß ich wenigstens was mich erwartet und ich kann mir den neuen Rechner noch bis zur Verfügbarkeit "verkneifen"...

Die ganze Warterei und beschissene Infopolitik von AMD geht mir auf die Eier. Die sollen endlich die Katze aus dem Sack lassen. Wenn heute die Performance nicht stimmt wird sich da bis Dez. auch nichts reißen lassen. Sofern die Fertigung zuwenig Ausbeute bringt kann man auch heute launchen, dann gibts halt wenig, dafür teure (sofern die Leistung stimmt) FX im Handel, besser als gar keine.

Wenn beides suckt siehst nicht gut aus... vorallem da Bulldozer + 32nm der Grundstein für die kommenden Jahre ist.


----------



## Dolomedes (2. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

 Man merkt so beim Stöbern im Forum das es viel Junge Menschen hier gibt.

Mir persöhnlich ist es volkommen egal ober der Prozi diesen oder in 3 Monaten kommt,
Leistungsplus hin oder her.Funktionieren muss er


----------



## Adam West (2. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Man merkt so beim Stöbern im Forum das es viel Junge Menschen hier gibt.
> 
> Mir persöhnlich ist es volkommen egal ober der Prozi diesen oder in 3 Monaten kommt,
> Leistungsplus hin oder her.Funktionieren muss er


 
Aber auch entsprechend 'schnell' (ist relativ gesehen zum Preis) und effizient 

MfG


----------



## Lorin (2. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Es wäre einfach schön, wenn AMD selbst mal wüsste wie sie voran kommen und dann ein klares Statement abgeben wann der BD kommen wird. Aber dieses ständige Verschieben (BD Launch in 60-90 Tagen, usw) ist halt irgendwie schon nervig für alle Aufrüstwilligen. 
Aber offensichtlich wissen die das selbst nicht, bzw sind von Faktoren abhängig die sie selbst nicht beeinflussen können (zB Fertigung). Eine klare Aussage "BD kommt erst Ende November zu den Händlern" oder so wäre einfach prima. Dann weiss jeder wo er dran ist. 

Na ja, Wunschträume, nichts davon werde ich bekommen


----------



## Sauerland (2. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Na Leute, es ist doch egal, ob die jetzt oder halt zum Weihnachtsgeschäft mit breiter Verfügbarkeit auf den Markt kommen.

Immerhin hab ich gerade bei hardware.net gelesen, dass die auf Bulldozer basierende Server Version "Interlagos" / "Valencia" wohl am 26.September rauskommen sollen.

Spätestens dann können wir ja anhand von Tests erfahren was die Bulldozer Architektur so alles drauf hat. Sicherlich wird man sich bei der PCGH als Notlösung einen Test der CPU annehmen, um so zumindest abschätzen zu können wie sich der neue Prozi schlägt.

Die PCPrraxis hat sich ja mal vor einiger Zeit einem Projekt angenommen, in welchem man 2 6 Kerner Server CPUs (Opteron) zu einem 12Kerner System ausbaute. Dort wurde unter anderem dann auch der Hinweis gegeben, dass man mit diesem System auch als Desktop-Rechner arbeiten kann und nicht schlecht, selbst wenn nicht jede Software zu 100% Leistung abliefert.

Schauen wir mal, wie man bei der PCGH auf die neuen Opterons reagiert, immerhin darf man die im Handel bereits befindlichen CPUs ja einem ausreichenden Test öffentlich unterziehen, selbst bei "NDA".


Gruß und ein schönes sonniges Wochenende


----------



## Sauerland (2. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Lorin schrieb:


> Es wäre einfach schön, wenn AMD selbst mal wüsste wie sie voran kommen und dann ein klares Statement abgeben wann der BD kommen wird. Aber dieses ständige Verschieben (BD Launch in 60-90 Tagen, usw) ist halt irgendwie schon nervig für alle Aufrüstwilligen.
> Aber offensichtlich wissen die das selbst nicht, bzw sind von Faktoren abhängig die sie selbst nicht beeinflussen können (zB Fertigung). Eine klare Aussage "BD kommt erst Ende November zu den Händlern" oder so wäre einfach prima. Dann weiss jeder wo er dran ist.
> 
> Na ja, Wunschträume, nichts davon werde ich bekommen


 
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die Opterons auf Bulldozer-Basis ja am 26.September das Licht der Welt erblicken sollen, offizieller Launch Termin. Hier scheint es wohl so, dass man seitens AMD dem Llano und dem Opteron (Server-CPU) eine höhere Priorität einräumt, als dem Bulldozer in der Desktop Version. Aber offensichtlich gehen die Manager von AMD davon aus, dass der Bulldozer nicht soviel Geld bringt (wohl mangels Nachfrage) wie die anderen CPUs.

Ich gehe auc weiterhin davon aus, das GF erhbeliche Probleme bei der Fertig mit dem 32nm Prozeß hat.

Das ganze erscheint dann auch noch um so erstaunlicher, als das man jetzt sogar lesen kann, dass Intel bereits auf den nächsten Fertigungsschritt zu 22nm in nächster Zeit wechseln will. Da frage ich mich doch, wie wollen die da bei AMD mithalten, vor allem bei den dadurch entstehenden Preisdruck.


Gruß


----------



## Parzival (2. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



> Zitat von Sauerland:
> Hier scheint es wohl so, dass man seitens AMD dem Llano und dem Opteron (Server-CPU) eine höhere Priorität einräumt, als dem Bulldozer in der Desktop Version.



Der Fokus liegt immer auf den Serverprozessoren. Sowohl bei Intel als auch bei AMD. Die Opterons und Xeons bringen eben viel mehr Geld. Um das zu erkennen muss man natürlich mal über den Homebereich hinausgucken.


----------



## Rollmops (3. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Also ich als Münchner sag ja: Vor Oktober soll sich der BD gar nicht blicken lassen.. Das Geld was das aufrüsten kostet wird im September/Anfang Oktober eh zu 100% in Bier umgesetzt.
Also lasst ihn doch noch ein wenig gären


----------



## Jan565 (3. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Da ich erst ab November Geld haben werde für eine neue CPU und dann meine 2 Jahre um sind, die ich eine CPU nutze, kann mir das eigentlich auch egal sein. Mein Board nimmt BD auf, also kommt einer drauf und nen Monat später ein dickes Board mit 2./3. Grafikkarte und ich habe die nächsten 2 Jahre wieder ruhe.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (3. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Woher will X-Bit labs das wissen wenn ein Satz darunter steht das sich AMD dazu nicht äussert und keine dieser "Kommentare" bestätigt?
> 
> Jeder kann sowas behaupten! Ich kann auch behaupten der Bulldozer hat einen Takt von 8234929Ghz, Amd gibt dazu aber keinen Kommentar und keine Bestätigung.
> 
> Diese Newsthreads ohne Rückhalt und gar nichts gehen einem langsam auf den Sack, Leute wie ihr vermiest schlussendlich AMD das Geschäft mit euren Vermutungen, Fakes etc.!



Nunja, siehst du doch ... der BD ist immer noch nicht da ,  also haben deine "Ominösen" Berichterstatter ja dann doch recht gehabt in der Vergangenheit 

Ich weiß noch ganz gut , denn ich war einer der wenigen hier im Forum die gesagt haben(05.2011) "BD kommt erst im Herbst" ... ohhh warte da war was los , und nun ? Tja so isses dann auch


----------



## Hannesjooo (3. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*

Es wird sich lohnen zu warten, egal ob man nun dann BD kauft oder einen andere AMD CPU, die alten werden günstiger, die neuen sind schneller.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf BD. Bevor Intel mein Sys verhunst warte ich auch noch bis 2012.


----------



## Sauerland (3. September 2011)

*AW: AMDs FX-CPUs noch später? Q4/2011 vermutet*



Parzival schrieb:


> Der Fokus liegt immer auf den Serverprozessoren. Sowohl bei Intel als auch bei AMD. Die Opterons und Xeons bringen eben viel mehr Geld. Um das zu erkennen muss man natürlich mal über den Homebereich hinausgucken.


 
Es ist durchaus richtig, dass die mit den Server-Proz. mehr verdienen können. Nur ob die derzeit auch die Absatzmöglichkeit haben, mag ich bezweifeln, denn immer mehr Firmen setzen bei Computersystemen zur Zeit auf sparen, wie ein bericht bei Heise zeigte.

Darüber hinaus zählt der Llano ja wohl nicht zu den Server CPUs, was ein Profi wie du ja wissen dürfte. Gerade diese CPU wurde jedoch laut eigener Aussage von AMD dem Bulldozer vorgezogen, angeblich wegen er hohen Nachfrage.

Die Server-CPU auf Bulldozer-Basis wird ja erst am 26.September offiziell vorgestellt und das war ja auch ungefähr der Termin bei dem der Bulldozer für Desktop-Systeme in den Verkauf kommen sollte (3.Quartal/19.September etc.).

Wie bereits gesagt, es bleibt nur abwarten und Tee trinken. Nach dem 26.September werden wir sehen, ob 1. Opteron kommt und 2. die CPU wirklich mehr Leistung gegenüber dem Vorgänger vorweisen kann.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich das Team von PCGH es sich nehmen lassen wird, diese CPU einen Test zu unterziehen, wie schon damals beim Vorgänger um heraus zu finden, wieviel Leistung da drin steckt.

Also warten wir mal noch die 24 Tage ab.


Gruß


----------

